# BAND HAT pattern



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

For the couple of folks who wanted BAND HAT pattern, here it is.
Wicked Mama


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

i knit them, got pattern on ravelry. i like them!!


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. It's now on my to do list.


----------



## angusdog (Apr 23, 2012)

thanks will give it a go


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## susiebearsie (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the cute hat pattern!


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## wendishuff (Apr 18, 2012)

Cute hat! Will try once I finish all of the other unfinished projects I have going on right now! LOL


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this pattern.


----------



## bluey (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

thank you


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

i didn't request this pattern, but I will enjoy using it.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Ah, one more item to add to my wonderful growing list of Must Do's.
Thank you!
marilyn


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you for the cute hat pattern. I have now printed it and will put it in my 'to do' projects. Hats are a good summertime project because they are small and easy to take along for knitting on the go.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for the great pattern. It has now been added to my already overgrown TO DO list. Very easy pattern and great for all who wants to wear it.


----------



## Gramma Pat (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing the pattern!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, now on my list too!!


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

It is very sweet of you to share this pattern. Thanks a lot.


----------



## price90210 (Jan 24, 2012)

I purchased buttons from JoAnne's recently that only cost me pennies so they will work well for this pattern. The buttons are crazy colors and designs in a couple different sizes. They were priced at .25 and I also got 25% off the entire purchase. Thank you.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm glad to get this pattern Thank you. I like both hats. I like the blue one with the button best.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

I was able to download the instructions, but there was no picture. Was there a picture?


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

nannygoat said:


> I was able to download the instructions, but there was no picture. Was there a picture?


Yes, it opens in Word and if you just wait a second or so it loads up, if for some reason it never does let me know and I will send to you via email - if you send me your email address via PM.
Wicked Mama


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Wicked Mama,
I hit the download button and I got the instructions only, no picture. Thank you for responding so quickly. I am sending you a message now.


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you - cute hat.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Wicked Mama,
Again, thank you for helping me with this pattern. This is why I love this site. So many helpful, generous people here. My daughter loves it, now to get started in between my other five projects.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

nannygoat said:


> Wicked Mama,
> Again, thank you for helping me with this pattern. This is why I love this site. So many helpful, generous people here. My daughter loves it, now to get started in between my other five projects.


You are very welcome, I get so much help on this site that any little help I can provide with my limited skills, I am glad to do so.
Wicked Mama


----------

